# Bends



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Right now im trying to learn some solos with some pretty wicked bends in them, solos like smoke on the water, iron man, paranoid, i was just wondering if there is a certain technique on the bends, do u pluck the string then bend or bend then pluck??


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Depends on whether you want the sound of the string while bending up or when bending down. Both ways are valid. There are many variations. I have a technique (borrowed from Jerry Donahue) where I pluck a string, bend up catch the string beneath and pluck it while bending it down. You get some crazy outside notes happening.

If you listen to this short clip at about the 32 second mark you will hear that bend. I actually bend the string down (raising the note same as bend up) catch the string below pull up and pluck on the way back down. It happens quite quick as I was playing fast. Its more pronounced if your doing it a bit slower.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=914402&songID=7259825


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd say initially you should focus on the simpler bend ie finger the first, pluck the string, and then bend it up to the desired note. Another thing you can do to help is to use another finger to help with the bend ie if you're using your middle finger to bend the string, place your index finger on the string as well as the middle finger, and use both to bend the string. Makes it a little easier.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'd say initially you should focus on the simpler bend ie finger the first, pluck the string, and then bend it up to the desired note. Another thing you can do to help is to use another finger to help with the bend ie if you're using your middle finger to bend the string, place your index finger on the string as well as the middle finger, and use both to bend the string. Makes it a little easier.


I 2nd that....a wise teacher once told me - NEVER perform bends with only 1 finger - use 2 or 3.....adds strength - but also ass to the ability to control where you're bending to


----------



## Krimson (Dec 22, 2008)

Bending up - Pick the note, then bend to target
Bending down - bend to the target note, pick, release bend


----------



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

*Bends made easy*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNDyI5b3Fh8&feature=rfw-rec-HM-r2


Top ten tips on how to do bends any other things by The Iceman


----------



## Devil Baby (Jan 5, 2009)

Newbie player here.

The problem I frequently have with bends is actually sounding notes on the next string. For example, I bend a string up a full step, such that it's actually hitting the string above it. When I release the bend, I can hear a bit of a dull hum from the string I nudged.

Not sure if I'm explaining the problem very well. I've tried to solve it with palm muting on the other strings, but it feels clumsy and slows me down. Any suggestions?


----------



## NOS Gary (May 3, 2007)

Sure hope somebody answers Devil Baby's question, 'cause I have the same dilemna - getting extraneous (!) strings noise when I bend or pull off, usually from the tips of my left hand fingers accidently "plucking" the strings adjacent to the ones I'm bending. I don't know how players get such clean licks, I've tried different techniques, but also find they stifle any amount of fluidity I may have, which ain't a whole lot!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Devil Baby and NOS Gary: one thing which I do kinda [SIZE=-1]subconsciously[/SIZE], is to to mute other strings when I'm bending. For instance, if I'm bending the B string up, my left hand fingertips will be pushing against (and kinda bending in the process) the G string. However, because those fingertips are resting against the G string, it wont sound. This tends to become more important when you start adding more gain - any extraneous noise becomes even louder when you add more gain. 

Similarly, I always have my right hand rested partially on the strings, at the bridge, when I'm soloing. I tend to use this to dampen the lower 3 strings (or upper? the E, A and D strings) when I'm soloing. Again, I tend to do this [SIZE=-1]subconsciously [/SIZE]when I add more gain


----------



## Devil Baby (Jan 5, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Devil Baby and NOS Gary: one thing which I do kinda [SIZE=-1]subconsciously[/SIZE], is to to mute other strings when I'm bending. For instance, if I'm bending the B string up, my left hand fingertips will be pushing against (and kinda bending in the process) the G string. However, because those fingertips are resting against the G string, it wont sound. This tends to become more important when you start adding more gain - any extraneous noise becomes even louder when you add more gain.
> 
> Similarly, I always have my right hand rested partially on the strings, at the bridge, when I'm soloing. I tend to use this to dampen the lower 3 strings (or upper? the E, A and D strings) when I'm soloing. Again, I tend to do this [SIZE=-1]subconsciously [/SIZE]when I add more gain


For me, the problem occurs when releasing the bend and letting the original note ring. The adjacent strings that also bent release and I hear some noise. I've tried palm muting and it has worked, but it really slows me down and leads to more obnoxious mistakes.

Guess it just takes more practice.


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

If you want to learn a cool solo with lots of bends, try Hotel California. You bend practically every other not in that one. You'll get the hang of bends in no time.


----------

